# Gewässer/See in Holland gesucht...



## Fjordjunge (10. August 2003)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mich kurzfristig entschlossen, mit ein paar Freunden am kommenden Wochenende zum Angeln nach Holland zu fahren, leider wissen wir noch nicht, wohin genau... ;+

Frage: Kennt jemand ein schönes Gewässer (stehend oder fließend, Süßwasser), welches nicht unbedingt von Anglern "belagert" ist, wo man auch angeln darf (holl. Angelschein ist vorhanden) und in relativer Nähe (max. ~15km Entfernung) ein Campingplatz vorhanden ist?

Wenn dieser Ort/See/Platz dann noch in etwa max. 2h vom Ruhrgebiet aus zu erreichen ist, wäre dies ideal.

Ich freue mich auf Eure (Geheim-)Tipps.  

Schöne Grüße und Petri heil,

Karsten #h


----------



## xial (10. August 2003)

Mhh war am Wochenende in Winterswiejk. genagelt hab ich leider nicht. Konnte aber schön Karpfen nd Brassen beobachten. Ein camping Platz ist direkt am See vorhanden. Es ist von mir (Dülmen) nicht einmal 1 Stunde entfernt. Angler hab ich nicht geshen. Ist aber kein geheimtipp. werde es in 2 Wochen dort probieren  Hoffentlich ists nicht so heiss *gg*


----------

